# Gracias por su apoyo - Ich danke dir für XXX



## Jiuman

Hallo,

Wie sage ich "Le agradezco su apoyo".

_Ich danke dir für sein/ihr xxx._

En el diccionario me salen unas cuantas palabras que significan apoyo:
der Anhaltspunkt
die Auflage
das Auflager
der Halt  (Stütze)
die Hilfe
die Hilfestellung  [Sport]
die Lehne
die Mithilfe
der Rückhalt
die Stütze
der Stützlader
die Trägerschaft
die Unterlage
die Unterstützung
das Widerlager

Fuente: http://dix.osola.com/index.php


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola Juiman.

¿Podrías dar algo más de contexto? (describir la situación, p.ej.).

Me temo que sin contexto nos va a ser difícil a imposible sugerirte un equivalente acertado en castellano.

Pero fijate en el tratamiento (de usted) / el pronombre posesivo correspondiente: _Le agradezco su.... -> Ich danke Ihnen für *Ihr*(e)...._


----------



## cyanista

Ich danke Ihnen/Vielen Dank für Ihre *Unterstützung*.


----------



## Sidjanga

cyanista said:


> Ich danke Ihnen/Vielen Dank für Ihre *Unterstützung*.


Esta es una posibilidad.

_Beistand _o _Mitgefühl _(apoyo emocional) serían otras. Y puede haber todavía otras.

Es que realmente depende de la situación en concreto.


----------



## Jiuman

Muchas gracias,

Imaginaos que alguien os apoya para conseguir algo sobre lo que estais luchando. Pues se diría en Español: "Gracias por su apoyo (emocional)".

En Alemán me quedo entonces con:

Ich danke Dir/Vielen Dank für dein Mitgefühl/Beistand. (informell) 
Ich danke Ihnen/Vielen Dank für Ihre Mitgefühl/Beistand. (formell)


----------



## Sidjanga

Si se trata realmente de apoyo exclusivamente emocional (es decir, sin que la persona que te lo da intervenga en el asunto ella misma de nunguna manera), posibles opciones serían:

_Ich danke Dir/Vielen Dank für deinen Beistand/deine Unterstützung/(quizá: *den *Rückhalt)._

_Ich danke Ihnen/Vielen Dank für Ihren Beistand/Ihre Unterstützung/_(quizá:_ *den *Rückhalt_)_._

Sin emabargo, cuál conviene usar en una determinada situación dependerá sobre todo del asunto por el que estés luchando, y de la relación que tenés con tu interlocutor (que no se limita a la forma de tratamiento).

_Mitgefühl _no es adecuado para el apoyo en algo por que se lucha, sino más bien para el apoyo emocional por algo lamentable que te pasó.


----------

